# Georgetown, OH - #710 SF Nice Companion



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Georgetown, OH | 710

#710 Is a Older Female German Shepherd. She is very good with people she moves slowly would make a great companion for anyone


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

bump!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

bump!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Saw this post for a missing older female. I cant tell much from the picture posted on the link
Lost German Shepard
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Lost German Shepard - older female 

Missing since 11-17-10 

Near Summit Lake Park 

Purple collar and choker collar 

Please help her get home for Christmas



Location: Akron


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Did anyone contact the craigslist ad?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I sent a email , but got NO RESPONSE.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------

